# how do i become a linesman in canada?



## oldtimer

You definetely have to go to school to learn to be a lineman. You cannot learn by mail.

Try to get in touch with a company that does linework,and they will put in touch with the proper linemans schools. It is not easy!!


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Or the Union.. (416)510-3530 (Toronto)


----------



## mxz-man

am i wasting my time trying to apprentice right out of high school? I researced it and you only need to have completed high school. do they only hire people who have taken the college course?


----------



## oldtimer

Check with: servicecanada.gc.ca


----------



## Lz_69

Apply on your provincial hydro site, if it's any thing like BC they do their own in house training. 

https://www.selfmgmt.com/clients/hydroone/default.asp?page=powerline


----------



## Brother-Mario

I'm not sure about Ontario, but I was doing a job search in AB a few months back and they were accepting guys with just highschool and they were willing to train. I also suggest checking out the union, and possibly the military sector


----------



## Brother-Mario

this might be some motivation  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrgUZNCkfFI


----------



## Toronto Sparky

http://www.ibew353.org/index.php?op...&id=117:line-sector-info&catid=56:line-sector


----------



## Toronto Sparky

http://www.ibew353.org/index.php?op...&id=117:line-sector-info&catid=56:line-sector


----------



## CheapCharlie

Check out Manitoba Hyrdo's Youtube channel. They have information on there about their lineman program.


----------



## jza

mxz-man said:


> am i wasting my time trying to apprentice right out of high school? I researced it and you only need to have completed high school. do they only hire people who have taken the college course?


Forget all these IBEW morons telling you to go union. Half of the halls have a two year or more waiting list for new apprentices.


----------



## The_Modifier

They didn't even notice that the post was from last June lol.:thumbsup:


----------

